# how many ppl can reply to this thread good topic!



## hwarangdo-adam (Aug 31, 2006)

whats your favorite martial art and why?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 31, 2006)

Tae Kwon Do it just fits for what I want in a Art.
Terry


----------



## zDom (Aug 31, 2006)

Hapkido. 

As taught in the dojang where I train, it meets all my goals:

- It's physically demanding so it keeps me fit - body, mind and spirit.

- It is a well-rounded curriculum that provides me with the tools I need to defend myself in the most likely self-defense scenarios

- To me, it has aesthetic value -- it LOOKS good

- Having chosen it because it was the best option for me in this area, the more I study it, the more it grows dear to me heart.


----------



## searcher (Aug 31, 2006)

If I have to choose one and I can choose any style I will choose- Dog Brothers style stickfighting.   I don't participate with them on a daily basis, but laying it out there with little to no protection is a wonderfully exciting way of testing yourself.  A close second and thrid are TKD and EPAK.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 31, 2006)

I love Tae Kwon Do.  I have recently had to go on hiatus from hapkido because of multiple injuries.  However, Scott and I almost parrot each other.

I love Tae Kwon Do, working poomse is an awesome workout for me.  I enjoy Tae Kwon Do from a physical therapy aspect as well.  Since Moo Sul Kwan is a self improvement self defense orientated school it's tae kwon do cirriculum is set as such.  I have taken hapkido and judo, at one time I was somewhat of an accomplished wrestler while in the Marines.  

However, Tae kwon Do is the newest to me.  I find it most exciting.  I am having a really good time with tkd.  I do miss hapkido, howver I would like to have a successful martial art career instead of always worrying of injury.  If you don't get a workout from poomse then you are not working correctly.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a Tang Soo Do fan.  I have always found that a great variety of things are taught at most schools.  I enjoy the hyungs and one step sparring, but I feel that the art as a whole is very useful--Not only for self defense, but for physical and mental fitness as well.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 31, 2006)

See my Avatar...
Shotokan is it for me...The stances, the movements, the traditions...name it, I love it...Bunkai! I am an addict! give me more!
As I've mentioned in another thread, the only other one that I would even want to do now is Iaido, but I am not driving to Philadelphia for it!


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Sep 1, 2006)

Neutron bomb.

It's the bomb, baby!


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 4, 2006)

?


----------



## Garth Barnard (Sep 9, 2006)

KyukTooKi - it has just about everything.

Kicks, punches, elbows, knees, clinch, takedowns, throws, locks, chokes, etc, etc.

Just add a twist of Combatiives and you got the lot!


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 10, 2006)

hwarangdo-adam said:


> whats your favorite martial art and why?


 
Yes! The "Martial Art" is my favorite. (How's that for an answer?)

Specifically, "complete and effective Martial Art training." Why confuse the issue with giving it a name which might lead some to believe it is something it is not? Not all teachers teach the same quality, quantity, and effectiveness of the "Art," even if they go by the same name.

Interesting that this question is posed on the "Korean Martial Art" forum rather than the "General Martial Art" forum. What would you mostly expect to hear as the favorites here, but "Korean Martial Art" under various names (with some exceptions - - jason *cough-cough* smith *cough-cough*):ultracool 

Regardless of what name we attach to our training, or from what country it originates, all the ladles are dipped from the same ocean. Geographically, the ocean might have a different name, but it is all the same water. Is your water pure or polluted? Is your cup empty, half empty, half full, full, or overflowing? Do you make good use of the water in your cup to hydrate your body, cleanse your soul, and teach others, or do you squander it?

Does your training go beyond the "combat" and into the philosophy of life, nature, and moral character, or are you just a "warrior" who thinks the ability to fight is enough? Is your self defense training complete, and effective, or are you missing something?



Garth Barnard said:


> KyukTooKi - it has just about everything.
> 
> Kicks, punches, elbows, knees, clinch, takedowns, throws, locks, chokes, etc, etc.


 
This is a good description (for the physical self defense aspect), and I would say the same thing about my training, yet we don't call ours "KyukTooKi." The chosen name I use is "Taekwondo," but not in the limited sense of the one, or two dimensional "Tae - Kwon - Do" School down the road. I might just as well call what all of us genuine Martial Artists do, "Martial Art - the defender's way of life."

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Toby (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd have to say a mix of two Martial Arts.

Them being JKD and Muay Thai... I've just loved both of these styes ever since I first saw them... and they interchange. So they work well together.

And they both suit my build.


----------



## mystic warrior (Sep 17, 2006)

I have three
Hwa rang do
Hoi jeon moo sool
Bujinkan
They are for diffrent reasons for each of them


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

hwarangdo-adam said:


> whats your favorite martial art and why?


 
Arnis. I love clubing people:whip1:


----------

